# Nandrolone Decanoate vs. NPP



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2012)

by Mike Arnold Nandrolone Decanoate, affectionately known as “Deca” in the bodybuilding community, is one of the most popular steroids ever produced. For decades this drug enjoyed considerable success on the blackmarket and within the pharmaceutical industry, being used for both muscle-building and various clinical applications. Only in recent years has the phenylpropionate ester of [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Dec 19, 2012)

Good read. I personally prefer NPP and short esters as a whole. I def respond better to NPP than Deca, less sides.


----------

